# Biceps



## Boat.Club (Jun 5, 2016)

Hey guys if you have any tips or know the best workouts to destroy your biceps please hit me up with them.

Thanks bros


----------



## 4acesbro21 (Jun 5, 2016)

Curl curl and more curl,,, i like to do a heavy set of some sort of curl and then go with a light weight of atleast double the reps with that all important squeeze


----------



## Boat.Club (Jun 5, 2016)

4acesbro21 said:


> Curl curl and more curl,,, i like to do a heavy set of some sort of curl and then go with a light weight of atleast double the reps with that all important squeeze



Thanks for the reply bro Ill give that a try got any other movements that could shock the muscle?


----------



## 4acesbro21 (Jun 5, 2016)

Biceps is biceps bro , its a small muscle i find that as long as its high intensity and little break in between then  it'll work


----------



## saltylifter (Jun 5, 2016)

For starters what do u do for them now that's not giving u results ?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 5, 2016)

Only way mine grow is if I hit them a little bit each day.


----------



## stonetag (Jun 5, 2016)

Standing barbell curls....Old reliable.


----------



## Boat.Club (Jun 5, 2016)

saltylifter said:


> For starters what do u do for them now that's not giving u results ?



Standing Barbell curls, Standing dumb bell curls, Standing hammer curls. I do 8-12 reps per set of these and then I instantly go to the next exercise. I repeat intill It starts burning and I push a little through that.


----------



## Fsuphisig (Jun 5, 2016)

Your biceps will get their heavy work on back day, try different exercises reps of 12-25 , see what gives you the best pump, kill it


----------



## ToolSteel (Jun 5, 2016)

**** the pump. Go heavy. Do rows.


----------



## Seeker (Jun 5, 2016)

Food and water makes everything grow. Looking at your avi you could use some. But in the gym do some 21's a couple times a week.


----------



## Boat.Club (Jun 5, 2016)

Seeker said:


> Food and water makes everything grow. Looking at your avi you could use some. But in the gym do some 21's a couple times a week.



 Thanks for the advise man will do some 21's anyways if you meant avatar by AVI that is not me.


----------



## Boat.Club (Jun 6, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> **** the pump. Go heavy. Do rows.



Never done rows before will check into it. If you got any variations you think my work please tell me.


----------



## Boat.Club (Jun 6, 2016)

Fsuphisig said:


> Your biceps will get their heavy work on back day, try different exercises reps of 12-25 , see what gives you the best pump, kill it



Ive been doing pull ups that's really it for my back what exercises work back and biceps really good?


----------



## Turbolag (Jun 6, 2016)

Pull ups with palms facing you. 

Ez curls. 

Also, try training your biceps a couple times a week. Change the weights and reps up too. For one month do a lot of reps with lower weight. Then the next month do heavier weight with lower reps. 4-5 sets.

And food, I forgot about that. Haha, make sure you're eating plenty.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 6, 2016)

Just like EVERY OTHER MUSCLE hit them with high reps low reps heavy weight light weight super sets drop sets. Biceps need heavy weight too. I'm talking set of 4 to 6 and struggling to get that last rep. Try to curl heavier weight every few weeks.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 6, 2016)

When u see guys with enormous arms are they doing sets of 30 with perfect form with the 20 pound dB's? No.


----------



## Seeker (Jun 6, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> When u see guys with enormous arms are they doing sets of 30 with perfect form with the 20 pound dB's? No.


 
Lol yeah buddy!


----------



## Boat.Club (Jun 6, 2016)

Turbolag said:


> Pull ups with palms facing you.
> 
> Ez curls.
> 
> ...



Thanks man


----------

